
Nigeria has now lost 96% of it's forest. Here is an animated map to demonstrate - rblion
https://i.imgur.com/vtZ3dor.gif
======
mac01021
Lost to what? What's in it's place now?

~~~
hello_asdf
I imagine people are burning it to make charcoal they can sell.

~~~
agumonkey
it seems a classic self destruction.. people used to know how to live in
nature, now you want to live in modern economy.. but it's not there so you
destroy nature for a few coins until there's nothing to destroy or live in.

~~~
hello_asdf
People have to eat, and it's an available way to make money. In other African
countries (at least in the East which I'm more familiar with) the government
has been trying to combat the charcoal trade. The government in Nigeria has
less of a presence though, so it's probably been difficult and not a top
priority.

This is all speculation though.

~~~
agumonkey
Tribal way of life found ways to eat too. It's the impedance mismatch of
global capitalism and secondary countries that caused a partial harmful
migration.

------
tibbydudeza
Oil.

~~~
mikestew
Nothing I've read on the topic mentions oil extraction as a cause for
deforestation in Nigeria, including the Wikipedia link elsewhere in these
comments.

